# Grilled, Red Snapper with Lemon-Honey-Vinaigrette



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Grilled, Red Snapper with Lemon-Honey-Vinaigrette 

Vinaigrette
1 Lemon Zest and Juice 
1 Tablespoon Mustard 
1/2 Teaspoon Garlic Powder 
1/2 Teaspoon Ground White Pepper 
1/4 Cup Vegetable Oil 
Honey, as needed 
1/2 Head Iceberg Lettuce, chopped

Snapper

4 Pounds Red Snapper 
Vegetable Oil 
Butt Kickin' Blacken, Original Recipe 
Lemon Juice 

1. Make the vinaigrette:

Place the zest, juice, mustard, garlic powder, and pepper in a large bowl. Whisk to blend, then drizzle in the oil while 
whisking vigorously. Add a little honey, whisk, and taste for tartness. Keep adding honey, a little at a time until you've 
taken the real bite out of the lemon. Reserve this dressing for later.

2. Rinse the Snapper, and coat with the oil, then the blacken.

3. Have the grill set to a medium high heat, squeeze some lemon juice on top, and cook the fish until it's just barely 
cooked on the first side, you can tell how well done it is by poking a spatula into the center of the meat. Carefully 
flip it over, squeeze some more lemon juice on top, and cook until it's just barely cooked through. Don't over cook, 
or the meat will become tough and dry. 

4. While the fish is cooking on the first side, chop the lettuce, add it to the vinaigrette, stir to combine, and place it 
on a large platter.

5. When the Snapper is cooked, place it on the bed of lettuce, while flipping it over. Squeeze a little more lemon juice 
on top, and serve.


----------

